# Mini Moca Issue



## BaileySVU2001 (Dec 12, 2013)

Just got off Tivo for the second time tonight...very frustrating. Came home tonight and the mini's moca link was down. Did the usual (reset mini, XL4, airport extreme) and that didn't really change anything. 

In short...
-XL4 is the moca/ethernet bridge. Working great now for 5+ months. Link status on XL4 shows down.
-Mini is able to see live TV. Link status is up. Unable to see the guide and My Shows gives an error message about unable to see the XL4. Can connect to Tivo service. Network status on mini shows lots of data being sent and shows the peer node mac address that matches the XL4. 

During the power cycle on the mini, screen froze on the issue mentioned in the post "New Mini Issue". Just a blue circle that was doing nothing. Recycled power again and it came up. 

My guess, and I'm no expert, is that there might have been an update to the mini today that is causing these problems. Maybe it was to the XL4...who knows. Both show different software versions, but that might be normal since they are different platforms.

Called up Tivo...asked customer service if there was an update today and he didn't know. 

Has anyone experienced something like this? I'd like to add another mini to the moca network, but there's no way the wife will allow that if I can't get this working. Please help!


----------



## mattman84 (Nov 2, 2009)

Same thing started happening to me today, except I'm on a Roamio Plus and Mini. Earlier today everything was connected via Ethernet, but I've since switched that to MOCA in troubleshooting. No matter what I do, everything retains network connectivity and can connect to TiVo, but the Mini does not acknowledge the Roamio, even though it can still stream live TV from it. 

I also frequently get stuck on the spinning blue circle on starting up the Mini. I've found that unplugging the Ethernet or coax cable before boot will get past it.

At present I'm trying to re-do guided setup on the Mini but can't get past the name selection. Uh oh.


----------



## jntc (Dec 5, 2013)

I've encountered the spinning blue circle a few times as well - a reboot has corrected it. I'm also just recently encountering a bit a stuttering/audio sync issues with the mini's. I am connected via Moca, and have also done the ethernet route for testing. In both scenarios, the network diags look good with no loss or problems.


----------



## pappasc (Dec 14, 2013)

BaileySVU2001 said:


> Just got off Tivo for the second time tonight...very frustrating. Came home tonight and the mini's moca link was down. Did the usual (reset mini, XL4, airport extreme) and that didn't really change anything.
> 
> In short...
> -XL4 is the moca/ethernet bridge. Working great now for 5+ months. Link status on XL4 shows down.
> ...


Yes, same exact thing. The CSR told me it was because TiVo servers were down (c133). Nothing wrong on my end.


----------



## BaileySVU2001 (Dec 12, 2013)

On Friday the XL4 received the newest update. The moca network setup wouldn't let you create the moca network, but after the update it did. The mini wasn't able to see the XL4, but was obviously on the network and was able to download the newest update. After doing the restart on the mini, everything started working again.


----------



## jgboev25 (Nov 2, 2007)

My Mini and Premiere 4 have been working well for quite a while, but currently the Mini works and identifies the Premiere as its host, shows the MoCa network as up and shows good transfer rates in both directions.

My Premiere 4 now shows the MoCa network as down, but everything is still working(???).

The Mini is running 20.3.8 and the Premiere 4 is running 20.3.7.

This might be a Network Status reporting issue and not a communications issue. Since 20.3.7 (and now 20.3.8) I noticed that my Premiere 2-tuner box on Wi-Fi no longer shows the Wi-Fi channel number in Network Status.

When my Premiere 4 finally updates to 20.3.8 I will see how it looks.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

jgboev25 said:


> My Mini and Premiere 4 have been working well for quite a while, but currently the Mini works and identifies the Premiere as its host, shows the MoCa network as up and shows good transfer rates in both directions.
> 
> My Premiere 4 now shows the MoCa network as down, but everything is still working(???).
> 
> ...


This is what I have on the one Roamio that is used as a bridge between MoCA and my router, it has the MoCA down but connections are working as before. I think is a TiVo software issue of no real importance to most users.


----------



## BaileySVU2001 (Dec 12, 2013)

Having issues with my mini again. XL4 shows moca link as down. However, mini shows the link is up, just not getting a valid IP address. 

Peer Node Mac on the mini moca link is different than the mac address of the XL4. Could this be an issue with my filter and I'm picking up someone else's network?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

BaileySVU2001 said:


> Having issues with my mini again. XL4 shows moca link as down. However, mini shows the link is up, just not getting a valid IP address.
> 
> Peer Node Mac on the mini moca link is different than the mac address of the XL4. Could this be an issue with my filter and I'm picking up someone else's network?


If the XL4 (or Roamio) is the bridge it will show that the MoCA is down (its a known bug) your Router should give out an IP address, re-boot the Mini and if that does not work Re -boot your router, make sure that you have a bridge connection from your MoCA to your router.


----------

